# Not Long Now



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

As i sit in The Watering Hole (perranporth) sipping a pint, knowing that I've got a 5 hour drive back to home and then to wax stock tomorrow i simply can't wait! Pretty sure i wasn't this excited last year, :doublesho

Anyone else travelled/travelling up from Cornwall?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Already here on my fourth bottle of bud lol gonna have headache tomorrow


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

littlejack said:


> Already here on my fourth bottle of bud lol gonna have headache tomorrow


Can't fault you one bit


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ive been down with half of aladdins cave for the stand and going back in the morning. 
500 miles altogether lol


----------

